# engine making wierd noises



## ctotal07 (Aug 5, 2006)

when i start my 93 maxima from sitting for a little bit the engine makes a knocking noise which i know is not good. but once it warms up the knocking stops and it runs smooth as can be. please help what can this be?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

VTC clack.
my guess is you have an SE model with the 24valve VE30DE in it.
the noise is kinda normal, you may want to try using a better oil filter and oil.


----------



## ctotal07 (Aug 5, 2006)

so what would cause this noise to go away when it warms up?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

oil pressure.
the VTCs need oil pressure to work properly.
when the car initially starts there is normally little oil pressure up top because most filters lack the oil drainback valve.
NAPA Gold and the Toyota OE filters do have the valve so that helps.


----------



## ctotal07 (Aug 5, 2006)

so your saying i should go buy an oil filter with an oil drain back valve?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

yes I am.
also more frequent oil changes help


----------

